# Interview Michelin star restaurant - stressing my pants



## Blue carrot (May 26, 2018)

Chefs,

I would love your help and advice.

I’ve worked the past two years in kitchens and climbed up ranks quickly by hard work and dedication. I worked in catering, ran the pass in a busy tourist restaurants, ran the wholw kitchen of a high class deli, but nothing as fancy and technical as the restaurant where I have my tomorrow.

I just quit my job at a vegan restaurant as I was the most experienced cook there (with no diplomas in cooking and only two years...) and didn’t learn anything cooking wise. 

I’ve asked my network for advice and got an interview at a one Michelin star in town for tomorrow,r even though they don’t have any vacancies atm. 

How best to approach this? I’d absolutely love to work here as they are amazing and I can learn so much!! 

If no vacancies, but they’re not put off by my quite little experience (as they don’t seem to), should I try to do an unpaid stage? If so? What’s a normal time period for that? 
I’m very keen and my eagerness has brought me here already, but I really feel out of my dept, so appreciate any words of advice from you guys.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The fact that you have an interview means someone was interested in your talent and skills. Build on that. Fine dining restaurants need quality staff just like any other restaurant. 

You always want to operate with sense that you may be out of your depth. That keeps you from becoming complacent and stagnant. You always want to be learning and taking on new challenges. So, your sense of feeling out of place is a good thing. Use it to your advantage. 

As for the stage idea, I've always had mixed feelings about that practice. I believe if someone works for someone else, they should be paid for it. But, that is up to you. I think there are some chefs who abuse the stage thing just to get some free help. If the chef is reputable and offers training that is worth not being paid for the work, then, its a judgement call for you. 

Keep it real. Feature your strengths and admit your weaknesses, if asked. Remember to always include how you strengthened your weaknesses. An interview is the one of those rare times that someone actually wants to listen to you brag about yourself. 

Good luck.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Generally, I only agree to a stage IF there is a position available, and some kind of a salary figure is given.

By all means, go to the interview, prepare yourself well, and try and make a great impression. Politely negotiate a 2-3 hr stage only when a position becomes available.

Should you wish to work for free to get some kind of exposure in a Michelin 1 star, you need to negotiate some kind of non monetary compensation. meals of course, but also some kind of agreement that you will be working 1 on 1 with a very experienced cook, and not thrown into a corner with 75# of prawns to peel, or pommes nature to turn...

Key word here is negotiate. Do it respectfully and gracefully, but don’t sell yourself short—it’s probaby one of the best ways to earn respect from the Chef.


----------



## Blue carrot (May 26, 2018)

Great advice from both of you! 

Thanks a lot. Preparing for the interview made me realise how much I want this, but also how much it suits me. So apart from feeling very scared, I now feel mostly very excited.

And indeed, being asked to come for an interview is already pretty awesome. 

I suddenly remembered how I came in at my first restaurant and how happy the chef and sous were with me, because I was actually interested and eager to learn. 

Fingers crossed and I’ll report back later!


----------



## Blue carrot (May 26, 2018)

So, the interview was very short. They forgot to inform the chef I was coming over for a chat. But... He agreed to sit down anyway and after a few minutes said that he was pretty sure they would get a vacancy in a few weeks and would talk with the owner/executive chef. So fingers crossed again...


----------



## Aditya Deshmukh (Sep 26, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just graduated culinary school & I'm looking for a job in reputed or fine dining restaurant. What should I do to get job?. What are the things that should be kept In mind to get a job?. I have mail my resume in some places. But, they didn't replied.


----------

